# When African dwarf frogs attack...



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi,
I don't really entire over to this part of the forum often (really should though) but was hoping you it's could help me out with something?
I have a 60l (give or take) tropical tank, with two dwarf frogs (1m, 1f) and to begin with 6 female guppies. The new guppies have now spawned giving a dozen fry of varying ages. At first I tought it was another guppy attacking the others, but I have just seen one of the frogs attack one of the girls and gave her a nasty bite on her side- I have her separated off now, but am doubtful she'll pull through. These frogs are two or so, and have Always been housed with guppies (originally males, then a bit of a mix, now just females and their fry) and until I took out the males they never attacked. Surely the fry would have been a better target for hunting than a female a few days after having the fry?
Should I try puttin another male back in and see if that will deter the frogs again? They were actually hunting her, but I didn't realise until it was too late to do anything; apart from the injured one, there is now only one adult guppy left, and the sick one will likely be gone in a few hours.
It also looks likethe female frog is getting ready to spawn- her belly has grown conciderably in the past week- they attempted to spawn a few months ago, but very unsuccessfully! 
Sorry this is all so long winded, but hopefully I've given enough info to be workable!
Thanks in advance...


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

Frogs are basically predators, and will eat pretty much anything that they can get in their mouths (which im sure you have realised are large). In the aquarium, once they reach a certain size, they will start seeing the fish as pottential prey, and will feed on them at every oppertunity. there is really nothing you can do to stop this behaviour, as it is natural for the frogs to do so. i would think that before now, the frogs either wernt big enough to take the guppies, or they hadnt yet learned they were food. now that they see the guppies are easy prey, i doubt even the males will survive.

this is why we never advise keeping fish together with things like frogs, crabs, and salamanders


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

They are little frogs though- I had assumed once there were fry in the tank they would be hunted, and that the adults would be left alone as they had been for the last two years... Could it be because they are a 'breeding pair' (unsucessfuly though) that they were attacking; they havnt been eating them, just attacking... My last frog was always kelt wit guppies and only tried to hunt fry now and again (they were rarely present in the tank though)
(the injured female has now passed btw, she took a bad blow to the side just behind her gills) 
My other tanks are not suitable to move either the frogs or guppies in to... I don't know what to do, I don't want to keep losing fish in such a brutal way, but don't want to rehome bonnie and Clyde (frogs)


----------



## EllesBelles (May 14, 2010)

We get quite a lot of African Dwarf Frogs for this reason....they seem to live happily with fish until they reach a stage (usually around when they begin to reproduce) and then they will lash out at the fish. It tends to start with just injuring them, and some will go on to eat them - At a guess its a mixture of dominance, protecting their young and hunting instinct. 

You will need to seperate them - if you can't do this immediately, could you purchase a floating breeding tank to keep the guppies in for now? It'll need to be quite resilient - if the frogs can tip it over or get in, it won't work.

I hope this helps a little!


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

Ah, so much for All the fish shops telling me they would be grand  even the reptile/amphibian one; they say anything to make a flipping' sale won't they 
You seem to know A.d frogs well- is two not a little late to start to breed? Or do they normally take that long to mature?

It was a floating breeding tank thing that I'd used to separate the hurt one, so it's in the tank and all- so put all fish in it, or the frogs? I don't know if they could tip it, but the frogs could easily jump out, and possibly in... 

Thanks so much for your help- is very appreciated!


----------

